# Wie kleine Fische in der Ostsee angeln? ( Sandaal, Sprotte ..?)



## titi2 (22. März 2019)

Welche kleinen Fischarten kann man denn in der Ostsee relativ gezielt beangeln? Und womit angelt man da am besten? Insbesondere Sprotten und Sandaale würden mich interessieren. Bei Heringen weiß ich wie es geht .
Im Urlaub in Frankreich bin ich es gewohnt mir die Köder(fische) selbst zu fangen, an der Ostsee scheint das aber keiner zu machen, oder doch ?  Nach was für Plätzen muss man suchen und fängt man überhaupt ausreichend schnell etwas ?


----------



## punkarpfen (22. März 2019)

Hi, ich habe noch nicht erlebt, dass jemand gezielt auf Sandaal und Co. geangelt hat. In den Angelgeschäften an der Küste bekommt man die für kleines Geld tiefgefroren zu kaufen. Für mich ist der Wattwurm der beste Naturköder für die Ostsee. Als Kind habe ich mit dem Kescher Garnelen gefangen und die als Köder genutzt. Der Erfolg war überschaubar.


----------



## gründler (22. März 2019)

Moin

Vom Boot aus fange ich mir immer wieder mal Sandaale auf ganz kleine Heringspaternoster mit 16er Haken,das geht aber nicht immer so gut wie Stippen auf Plötzen und co.
Manchmal hat man 5-.... Sandaale in 10min und manchmal ist man froh wenn man überhaupt welche kriegt,aber sie beißen auf Heringspaternoster in ganz klein.

Ich lasse das Vorfach dann immer über grund schleifen oder leicht gespannt über grund hoppeln lassen,am besten klappte das immer so zwischen 10-20m Wassertiefe und Sandboden.

lg


----------



## Andal (22. März 2019)

Wahrscheinlich wie en France ... mit der Stippe und ganz kleinen Haken.


----------



## geomas (22. März 2019)

Als Kind hab ich öfters Sandaale auf selbstgebastelte Heringspaternoster gefangen (von der Warnemünder Westmole aus, kleine Haken, Isolierschlauch als „Köder”).
Du könntest es auch mit sehr leichten Grundmontagen und kleinen Ködern wie halbierten Dendrobenas versuchen. 
Über allerlei Beifang darf man sich dann nicht wundern (Miniflundern, Aalmuttern, Seeskorpione erinnere ich als Beifang - auch Plötz & Barsch im brackigen Wasser).


----------



## titi2 (24. März 2019)

Auf Sandaal werde ich das dann mal wie in Frankreich probieren. Winzige Paternoster und unten dran ein 50 g Blinker oder so.
sowas in der art läuft da immer sehr gut:
https://www.decathlon.de/p/paternoster-micromit-nr-14-6-stk/_/R-p-X4627492?mc=4627492
https://www.decathlon.de/p/paternoster-setzlinge-5-haken-nr-16-5-stk/_/R-p-X8299194?mc=8299194

aber nochmal zu Sprotten, hatte die schonmal jemand am Haken ? Was fressen die ? wenn die da sind scheinen die ja immer in Massen aufzutreten, kann man die angeln?


----------



## Andal (24. März 2019)

Sprotten fressen wohl tierisches Plankton. Sehr klein. Ein halber Pinkie, die dünnere Hälfte am einem 26er Haken!?

Habe in Norwegen mal ein paar ganz zufällig mit dem Kescher erhaschen können. Die waren schon vom reinen Absenken und Einholen zerfleddert. Auf die Reste haben dann kleine Graue Knurrhähne gebissen. War nicht berauschend.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. März 2019)

Und nicht vergessen - je feiner die Montage  desto größer wird die Chance sich ein Petermännchen zu fangen.... 

Ja, die schmecken auch - aber mancher Angler hat verinnerlicht, die kleinen Schniepelfische unmittelbar nach dem Fang in die Hand zu nehmen  um den Haken zu lösen....Hab in Dänemark am kleinen Belt zu oft den Schrei
"Oooaah- ich Idiot!!!" 
von Anglern gehört.


----------



## hans albers (24. März 2019)

moin

könnte mir auch vorstellen (noch nicht ausprobiert)
sandaale am spülsaum mit ner art senke oder feinem  wurfnetz zu fangen,
treiben sich ja im frühjahr dort in massen rum.


sprotten werden mit netzen in tieferem wasser gefangen,
kann mir nicht vorstellen, die vom boot aus, geschweige denn vom strand zu erwischen...

als köder wohl auch zu weich.
(siehe @Andal )


----------



## Tomasz (25. März 2019)

Ich habe in der Ostsee sowohl im Frühjahr als auch im Herbst gezielt Sandaale mit dem Heringspaternoster gefangen. Am besten klappt das von Molen und kleineren Hafenanlagen mit sandigen Untergrund und Wassertiefen von ca. 3 bis 7 m. Dabei muss man probieren, wo die Fische stehen. Das kann am Grund aber auch im Mittelwasser der Fall sein. Als Schwarmfisch kann man durchaus mehrere Fische mit einem mal fangen. Sie sind ein guter Köder, aber kross fritiert schmecken sie sogar ganz lecker. Mein größter Sandaal hatte knapp 20 cm.
Ein Angler neben mir, hatte als Beschwerung einen kleinen Pilker dran und fing damit prompt einen Steinbutt. Auch die haben die Sandaale zum Fressen gern.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------

